# Wanted: Stories of Relief from DP by Legal or Illegal Drugs



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night Tridnod took some Zolpidem - how do they come up with these names - and was DP free for a while.
He thinks there must be a clue in there somewere as to what causes DPD.

This is a bit irresponsible, BUT......

Let?s collect up serious stories about which drugs made you DP or DR fee.
Legally or illegally.

There may be some clues in the stories.

This is like unofficial research that a publicly funded institution may not be able to do.

Just past experiences. No experimenting. HeHe.

Then we can bundle them together and see if anyone wants the info.

This guy is me doing coke :shock:

Moderators: If this is pushing the envelope a bit, we could just drop it or do it by PM's.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I will start.

*Pot* - makes my DP 1000 times worse. If feel like I am dieing over and over and over again because of this bizarre feeling that time has stopped and I am living in this thin slice of time. Like I was squished between 2 slides on a microscope.
It is impossible to describe. It is unlike any other feeling I have ever had. 
It has a wave like pattern, which has a 10 second peek and trough. HHHHHHHeeeeellllllllllll.

*Coke*- Just makes me more of how I am now post DP. I want to get onto the highest thing and start screaming funny things. Overall I did not like it and will never do it again.

*Shrooms*- Defiantly affected my DP. Made me more real in a more unreal world. It defiantly added something to what is missing with DP. I wish I had taken notes.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Interesting thread.

I've taken weed, shrooms and salvia. (first year of uni... what can I say?!)

Weed: I started smoking regularly at the beginning of the year which was great fun... then DP hit.
Now every time I smoke it feels like my mind deconstructs. It's like I realize that I'm in a "matrix" and that everything is just in my own mind. I stop trusting my senses and end up in some crazy internal world where I explore to my terror how I am a self aware "electrical cloud" that is simply moving through each moment with a moment being sensory input and thought. This cloud has tendrils (memories and thoughts) stretching back to other moments and clouds, these other clouds being many things including other people, ideas, physical places and things people have said. I feel completely insecure because I am just this awareness and everything that I think is real is simply a mental connection to another event in this strange inner hyperspace. I also get dejavu and a feeling that everything is in-genuine (not necessarily fake though).. I wonder if any of you will be able to imagine this hahaha.

Salvia: This was extremely interesting and the experience was DP related but did not permanently affect anything. Basically when I smoked I ended up in a less severe and non scary version of what occurs when I smoke weed, the main difference being that the strane hyperspace was external. As a result I could move my awareness cloud around my environment, I decided to move into the nature video that I was watching and from there into a wolf that was lying in some snow. It was quite incredible it was not an out of body experience though. On salvia your 5 senses are not actually affected, instead it is for want of a better description your sixth knowing sense. That internal image you have of where you are in relation to absolutely everything. Very strange indeed!

Mushrooms: Now this is the relevant one, they are what caused the chronic DP in the first place. But they have also helped to make me better. I took them in an extremely comfortable environment and proceeded as normal holding on for dear life on the come up and then having a blast during the plato. On the come down I tried to hold onto the "rollercoaster" hoping I could ride it back to normality. Which worked to a certain extent. It took quite a lot of mental effort but that wasn't a problem because I was used to coping with DP. It was as if the shrooms were helping me, which I will explain in another post because I've got to go now! To be continued...


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

That was Fan F-cking Tastic. 
I can not wait till you get back from planet Dick and tell us the rest. :mrgreen: This guy is an alian from Planet Dick.
You are one hell of an interesting guy. But you know that. :wink:

Pot is a no go for me.

Interesting. Mushrooms are the relevant one for me too.

I have a PET study of DP people that I think you would find interesting. :idea:

Oh and it is very relevant to this topic. Can something be very relavent? Sure what the hell


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark said:


> That was Fan F-cking Tastic.
> I can not wait till you get back from planet Dick and tell us the rest. :mrgreen: This guy is an alian from Planet Dick.
> You are one hell of an interesting guy. But you know that. :wink:
> 
> ...


Heh your actually not the first person to refer to "planet Dick", I suppose I am so wrapped up in my own ming that I might as well call it planet Dick. Woah major Dejavu, I hate those things.

So back to the juicy part of the story:

I've taken mushies four times, each experience was very different. The first being as close to hell as I think I'll ever get and the last being the opposite. Now this is the interesting thing: In hind sight it feels like each experience was what I needed at that particular time, even the terrible one. I realized this during the last trip (I took notes and even a few videos). It was incredible, despite all of us taking different doses and at very separate times (up to two hours) we all connected, it was as if we were one person thinking the same thoughts, seeing the same hallucinations and travelling in the same hyperdymensional ship that was the living room. We would talk to each other but feel as if we were chatting with ourselves, it was almost telepathy! After this went on for a while the come down started, which is when the most amazing part happened. The two friends I was with became depersonalized for about an hour, it was like they were sharing my pain. After trying in vain to describe DP to them they were now actually feeling it, which needless to say made me feel great! They now actually understood me! As the comedown progressed I focused intensely on riding the wave back to normality, and it worked. It was a turning point for me, I wasn't cured but it sure helped. I tried this method because I feel that when under the influence of psilocybin your mind becomes more malleable, like clay which sets during the comedown. I believe that is what happened the first time, I was not in a particularly comfortable environment and I was already in a mild DP state having left home and being in a strange new country. I'd also had DP flashes when I was younger and had been thinking particularly hard... When I boomed everything just came to an almighty climax, for the first time I became completely submerged in that inner hyperspace where everything was insubstantial and unreal. I am told I walked around the house telling people that I didn't know who I was before ending up hiding in the corner of my room. I think this became permanent because I was completely obsessed with it, therefore all the feelings stayed even when the chemicals had left.

I know this is not applicable to many people but in my view what you can learn from this story is that if you are in a comfortable environment, have an experienced trip sitter and a focused mind, which if you have survived DP without killing yourself I believe you do! There is a chance that you will be able to help yourself. Look at it this way: it can't get any worse and even if you have some sort of "bad trip" chances are you will be just about as capable as any psychonaut at dealing with it because you've been dealing with your own bad trip for months or years! The coping mechanisms are practically the same. (distraction, focusing on non thought provoking exterior objects, using a mantra to block negative thought etc). Despite only booming four times I know from experience with another hallucinogen called "spice".

So there you have it, my life story for the last year 

P.S Could you post that study?

EDIT: Re-reading my post it may be a little over positive about shrooms, I meant to imply that if you already want to take them then its possible that they will help but if you are particularly scared or need to go out of your way to get them then don't bother.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

will post the study.
I have much to say and no time.
Someone posted, that the book "Feeling Unreal"(which you can't do with DP. You can only not feel real. I would love to hear you and peach argue that one) says that a very small number of people have been cured with LSD. This has to be studied.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

It has fascinating implications. 
However, I have been warned by David at NODID ( someone you should get to know) that the picture is more complicated.
After I read it I was convinced that some Deep Brain Stimulus, like what they do with depression and Parkinson?s would cure us for sure.
He says etiology is more complex. 
Oh well. I am still going to try it with some lamp cord, my Ridged drill and an extra long thin bit. 
No really I am.

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/reprint/157/11/1782


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Zolpidem is a non benzodiazepine sleeping pill mostly known under the brand names ambien and stilnox.. It works in much the the same way as benzos do but has weird side effects such as hallucinations, delerium and sleep walking that benzos usually do not cause. Most of these side effects happen in higher doses or sometimes in recomended doses in a very small percentage of people. It's not a good option at all for daytime use since it's too drowsy and weird for most people.

Since it works in much the same way benzos do (but not identical by any means) perhaps trying a benzo would be a good option. I was basically cured of lifelong dp/dr and brain fog when i started taking clonazepam. Ive been on it for 2 and a half years now and it's still working for me just as well as it ever did.

Other drugs that have helped me are:
Psilocybin (magic mushrooms) when i was tripping and often days or even a week or longer after i had taken them. Shrooms pretty much abolished my dp/dr and brain fog altogether when i was on them but this may have just been due to the fact that they lowered my anxiety. Some people do develop dp/dr after taking shrooms and it seems to most often be due to having a bad trip.

If you are scared at all of taking shrooms or any other psychedelic i would highely suggest not taking them. With all psychedelics no matter what the class setting and state of mind is key to what your trip is going to be like.

Cannabis helped alot when i was smoking it. It reduced my anxiety alot and just generally made me feel more real and grounded as well. But a fair amount of people get dp/dr from bad reactions to weed so be warned.

Opiates such as codeine, morphine, oxycodone, etc helped alot as well but this was more then likely due to the fact that opiates help anxiety alot at first. But these drugs have drawbacks that can be pretty bad including addiction and tolerance which means you will need higher doses to get the same results over time. Withdrawal is no fun either  .

Other benzodiazepines mainly valium and temazepam also helped me but not as much as clonazepam. Xanax (alprazolam) seemed to make it worse so not all benzos are the same for everyone thats for sure.

As for drugs that made my dp/dr and brain fog worse pretty much everytime i did them alcohol, coke/crack and caffiene usually made matters worse.

The main thing to remember about drugs legal or illegal is that everyone reacts differently to them. A drug that can really help one person make make another person much worse. Noone knows what neurotransmitters is responsible for causing dp/dr and i would be very surprised if there was just one cause. With most mental illnesses there is not just one cause.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

comfortably numb,

Thanks man, this is good stuff-pardon the pun

Clonazepam is a miracle drug with me. However, as you say, no cure.
I could have eaten the whole bottle of Xanax and nothing would have changed.

I am always amazed that people can smoke pot with DP.

We are not looking for a cure here. Just temporary relief of the DP itself, that might provide clues as to what this f-up is.
So far, shrooms seen to have something that should be looked at. What are shrooms doing that helps? What do they provide that we are missing?

There must be a ton of research on what illegal drugs are doing to ones brain.

*What about amphetamines and meth.
Stimulants. What did they do?*
I would love to get you and Dreamer* together and have lunch with Dick, Peach and Spirit.
You guys would close the place.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Dreaminoflife said,


> Sedative/Hypnotic, not a benzo. I'm not sure why it relieved DP for a brief time. God I've give 5 zillion bucks to feel that. But there are many time this has happened to various people. I know of one guy who tried ECT. He'd awaken w/out DP, then it would return. Everytime it was administered the DP/DR went away, then returned.
> 
> I also know of one individual who had ECT (serious major depression w/DP/DR/OCD) who had to have ECT and it made the DP/DR unbearable


Tridnod said


> Well i just want to make it clear that i do not recommend using zolpidem for this purpose.
> But the research says that it activates parts of the brain in people with semi-coma states and while DP is nothing like that it could be described as such.
> And the fact that it was completely gone and i was myself again might benefit the research. Zolpidem by itself is for sure not the answer.


So now we have ECT-I know its not a drug


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark said:


> We are not looking for a cure here. Just temporary relief of the DP itself, that might provide clues as to what this f-up is.
> So far, shrooms seen to have something that should be looked at. What are shrooms doing that helps? What do they provide that we are missing?
> 
> There must be a ton of research on what illegal drugs are doing to ones brain.


I really don't know, I spent the day thinking about this question. I even drew diagrams to help visualize possible correlations, but no luck so far. The mushroom experience is very similar to Jill taylor's account of her stroke and the shutting down of her left hemisphere so it would seem there is something important about the right brain. But I wonder if the only important part about it was that it made me happy and as a result it was easier to try and reshape my mind, although it might be possible that the DP experience is a condition of the left hemisphere? But then again psilocybin causes DP on the come up (ego death), maybe this is the shutting off of the hemisphere, once it's off there is no mental discomfort-hence the euphoria of the plateau. [man thats a strange looking word, I just realised that I accidently wrote the name of the philosopher in my last post instead of this]



Mark said:


> *What about amphetamines and meth.
> Stimulants. What did they do?*


Hmm my first guess would be faster, more intense analytical thinking. But I don't know, never tried 'em.



Mark said:


> I would love to get you and Dreamer* together and have lunch with Dick, Peach and Spirit.
> You guys would close the place.


Haha, why do you think that?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> Mark wrote:
> I would love to get you and Dreamer* together and have lunch with Dick, Peach and Spirit.
> You guys would close the place.
> 
> Haha, why do you think that?


Big brains and big opinions and probably big mouths.

Adout meth. I think Philli or somebody said it did something for there DP. Also, in the old days amphetamines were prescribed it for DP. 
But there families could not get them to shut the f-ck up and go to sleep.

Don't get too hung up on this left right brain thing.
Do you read that PET paper??


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

> What are shrooms doing that helps? What do they provide that we are missing?


 Psilocybin the stuff in magic mushrooms is a 5-ht2a serotonin receptor partial agonist. Many other psychedelics get their effects from acting on the 5-ht2a receptor as well. LSD is another drug that is a 5-ht2a partial agonist.



> What about amphetamines and meth.
> Stimulants. What did they do?


Meth is a amphetamine hence meth*amphetamine*  . Amphetamines are basically dopamine agonists and meth is the strongest of the bunch. They do affect other receptors to a much lesser extent but their stimulant and euphoric effects comes from dopamine and to a lesser degree norepinephrine agonist activity. Various amphetamines differ in their affinity for different neurotransmitters but all you need to know really are that amphetamines are dopamine agonists.

Cocaine is different in the sense that it's a dopamine reuptake inhibitor as opposed to a agonist. Methylphenidate (ritalin, concerta) does the same thing but to a lesser degree thats why it's considered shitty and not euphoric by alot of people where cocaine that is actually good is considered euphoric by alot more people.

As for ECT it induces a seizure and often temporary or sometimes permanent brain damage. It maybe works on dp/dr in the same fashion i think it works on depression. By making you forget what the hell you where depressed about.

There is loads of research on how drugs act on the brain you just have to look for it.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok.
My collusions so far then are.
Or brains need to be stimulated.
There are no structural changes.

We need more stories of how these drugs feel to people with dp.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-------


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> buyin coke tomorrow , tell you how it goes. basically oxy is the cure to DP  but you didnt hear that from me


Could you give us a bit more info on the oxi. Like how long it lasted. Did you drink also. Could you take it, feel cured, and work?
What's it like when it?s over?
Things like that.
Enjoy your coke tomorrow. Remember to take notes. Of course its coke in a can but any input is good.

I hope there is a cure soon so you don't have to drink that shit to feel good.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

An old post

xxxphillixxx wrote:
Cured my Depersonalization during its effects.

When i took it, the comfortableness made me feel how i did before DP. but when it wore off, so did that feeling.

But to prevent becoming a meth addict, ive decided not to take it =p

but it did render me normal.

Comments/Concerns?
That is interesting. I have always thought that certain illegal drugs should be used to help find out what is causing DP.
They have put millions and millions into studying what these drugs do in the brain. So, if it "cures" your DP then that?s a clue.
Same for me with mushrooms. My brain works again.
I am starting to get pissed off with the glacial progress with DP research.
Getting involved with this site has made me angry all over again.
All this f-cking suffering.
Cure us during the day with stimulants and put us to bed with sleeping pills. 
I don't think we give a f-ck.Don't worry, be happy.
Or for those of us with DP - don't worry, be stable.
Mark 
Regular Contributor

Posts: 284
Joined: Mon Jul 21, 2008 12:15 pm 
Private message


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Another old post.

LSD used as a therapeutic in the 50's
by Krullor on Sun May 18, 2008 6:42 pm

I am not sure if this belongs in this particular area, or if it's even a good idea to post it but I felt it was something I should pass on.

While I am not here to recommend the use of illegal drugs, I recently tried LSD for the first time and feel it is an experience worth sharing here. I have suffered from de-realisation syndrome for some 8 years now, since a rather traumatic experience on a school trip in middle school. It has made my day-to-day life rather difficult and has often led to a great sink in my mood which has destroyed what could have been a very entertaining teenage life.

I had never sought out any help or therapy but by happenstance came across a situation in which I could freely sample LSD in a comfortable environment. Given that it is a remarkably safe drug I decided I would give it a go.

The experience itself was rather strange and hard to follow - very entertaining but at the same time rather thought provoking. I underwent an absolute ego-dissolution and reality was flipped entirely on its head for a 12 hour period.

It has now been a week and a half since that day, and it struck me this morning that I have not felt detatched, unreal or apart from myself since the experience, life on earth has never been in sharper focus.

I always hoped that one day I would wake up and everything would be real again, it seems that this substance has helped me. I do not believe it has cured me, I simply believe it has been beneficial in allowing me to claw back my own personality.Krullor

Posts: 1
Joined: Sun May 18, 2008 6:33 pm 
Private message


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

As for me, weed doesn't seem to have any negative effect. Just makes me mellow and occasionally giggly and does sometimes let me focus my thoughts more than normal.

Shrooms: I tend to go from one extreme to the other. I can feel totally detached from everything (much more than normal) but it feels nice compared to normal as it's accompanied by a quite intense yet at the same time, mellow (if that makes ANY sense) euphoria. I can also take myself out of this, seemingly at will, and focus my mind incredibly; much more than weed. I've had some of the best discussions on theoretical physics and space/time etc (clich? stoner topics, I know) in my life while on shrooms and have reached the same conclusions as some of the leading scientists in these fields have. It's as if doors were opened up and allowed me to connect the dots, as it were, with information that was already there possibly on a subconscious level. Some nice hallucinations too.

With any drug I've taken I've always researched it first and drawn up and informed opinion before I've tried them. Also, I've always been in a comfortable and controlled environment when trying anything for the first time. I think by doing so I'm able to rationalise what's going on when I'm experiencing the effects. That's probably why I've never had a bad trip.

As for coke, I'm dead against it as I've seen it take over people and ruin their lives but I wanted to see what was so amazing about it and why people kept doing it. I know a few people who know a few other people and made sure I got the best available (full fat, not diet or caffeine free ) and it did nothing for me. I tried again on other occasions just in case I'd been misinformed of the quality and even after about 6 fat cans of the stuff, the most I felt was a slight rush for a few minutes. Don't see the appeal really. Everyone else seems to go mental on that amount. Could this be due to my mental illnesses?

As for stuff I've been prescribed, I've had Fluoxetine and for Paroxetine for depression and anxiety but they haven't help with the DP and also for anxiety, anger issues and insomnia I've been given large doses of Tamazepam, Zopiclone and Nitrazepam and none of those 3 had any effect whatsoever. I wonder if this could be similar issue as with the coke.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cans of coke worked for me.

Did you notice your DP going away with the Shrooms?


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not good for you though.

I wouldn't say entirely, but like I say, I felt the most focused and in control I had done for years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think your approach of finding a drug that helps..studying its effects on the brain.. to find corrolations will work .
Someone could be dp because of severe unconfidence..a cirtain drug might give them confiedence..ie;speed did for me..but that doesnt mean speed would cure dp....its the whole psychological verses biological thing again..though I dont beleive theres a seperation so if you only studie one area the research will be unbalanced.If this post sounds scrambled its because I am fucked.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I dont think your approach of finding a drug that helps..studying its effects on the brain.. to find corrolations will work .
> Someone could be dp because of severe unconfidence..a cirtain drug might give them confiedence..ie;speed did for me..but that doesnt mean speed would cure dp....its the whole psychological verses biological thing again..though I dont beleive theres a seperation so if you only studie one area the research will be unbalanced.If this post sounds scrambled its because I am flower*.


Ya I know. I am just hoping that people will be able to separate what is DP and what is not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh?........it what way.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok if I take mushrooms for instance.
Maybe I start to think I am a genius. Not DP
I have hallucinations and time travel. Not DP.
I feel more real. DP related
I see things with the same "color and warmth" that I used to. DP.
That sort of separation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

How is that benificial?........are you saying you dont know the differance between dp and hallucinations? or time travel?
Just because a drug helps dp doesnt mean its cured it..it doesnt mean its altered the "precise right chemicals" that cauise it.
It might cure your anxiety by giving you confidence and therefore your Dp......sorry I dont still dont get you.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Just looking for clues.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Spirit said:


> How is that benificial?........are you saying you dont know the differance between dp and hallucinations? or time travel?
> Just because a drug helps dp doesnt mean its cured it..it doesnt mean its altered the "precise right chemicals" that cauise it.
> It might cure your anxiety by giving you confidence and therefore your Dp......sorry I dont still dont get you.


So you wouldn't take a painkiller because it doesn't cure the source of the pain?

It temporarily alters your mind and sometimes you can use that time to help yourself. But this alteration is mostly completely unpredictable, which makes it risky. Although with the right preparation that risk can be severely reduced.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

There is no cure for any mental disorder although some do go into remission all on there own for awile and some people only have brief episodes of depression or anxiety.

But really the best you can do is treat the disorder and get on with you life. Alot of people are for some reason afraid to take meds for whatever illness they have. This really baffles me although i think some of it has to do with the stigma of mental illness and not wanting to admit that they have it. I was like that for a long time and didnt want to take any meds. But once i found the right meds i feel better now then i have in well i dunno how long. Many many years put it that way.

I also have bipolar disorder and i will have to take meds for that for the rest of my life as that is not something you can manage without medication. Ive tried it and have almost payed for it with my life. It has about a 20% percent mortality rate usually from suicide so it's nothing to be taken lightly. It's not like minor depression aka the blues or mild anxiety the fact is i will have to be on meds for it if i want to live any kind of life at all for the rest of my life.



> surfingisfun001 wrote:
> buyin coke tomorrow , tell you how it goes. basically oxy is the cure to DP but you didnt hear that from me


 Kenny for fukk sakes stop telling everyone that oxy (it's oxycodone a fairly strong opiate in case anyone doesnt know) is a cure for DP :evil: . When the honeymoon period is over with this drug you won't think it's such a great thing. Some morning when you wake up suffering withdrawal sickness DP will seems like the least of your problems.

Believe me ive been there many times with various opiates and although i don't regret using them they are not to be taken lightly. I certainly would not give them to anyone i cared alot about unless they had a medical need for them. I do have a medical need for them and they are something else i will have to take for the rest of my life.

Cocaine sucks by the way and turns people into trainwrecks if they get addicted to it. I never liked coke or even crack enough to get addicted to it and it always made my dp/dr worse. Most cases of dp/dr are caused by anxiety and cocaine especially shitty cocaine can cause alot of anxiety. Even with good coke/crack i didnt like it unless i was drunk or atleast had some weed. All stimulants can cause anxiety.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to have to take meds for the rest of my life also. Oh well. If you need crutches use them.

Ya, for dpd if you do not use meds, just because you don't want too, but you can't handle it on you own, then there is a big problem. A monster will grow.

Again this is not a cure question. Temporary relief is all and then we can ask NODID or somebody why?

So what we need are stories of how the drugs made you feel regarding DP. Worse better and how did you feel?

Let?s say it turns out that Mushrooms has some sort of effect - good or bad - on everyone who takes it, then we need to know why.

It is a chance to do a free research study of our own.

There are some god dam f-ching smart people on this site and they may draw some interesting conclusions.

We collect up some stories, and anyone who wants to write up an "abstract" of some type: it just might add a tiny bit of insight into DPD and DR.

How can it hurt ? so, no experimenting.

It is illegal to ride a bike in Toronto without a helmet and nobody rides without one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am going to have to take meds for the rest of my life also. Oh well. If you need crutches use them.


Ya... you have to depend on water... so nothing wrong with depending on meds to re-balance our minds =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Dick said:


> So you wouldn't take a painkiller because it doesn't cure the source of the pain?


Of course I would,where did i say I wouldnt.You misunderstand what im saying...what im saying is what would what Marks suggesting proove in terms of dp research,i think it will proove fruitless because there to many other things to take into account ie;psychological factors......like there is in any clinical trial ect....and they are strictly controlled.And im entitled to my opinion.



comfortably numb said:


> Alot of people are for some reason afraid to take meds for whatever illness they have. This really baffles me although i think some of it has to do with the stigma of mental illness and not wanting to admit that they have it. I was like that for a long time and didnt want to take any meds. But once i found the right meds i feel better now then i have in well i dunno how long. Many many years put it that way.
> 
> I also have bipolar disorder and i will have to take meds for that for the rest of my life as that is not something you can manage without medication. Ive tried it and have almost payed for it with my life. It has about a 20% percent mortality rate usually from suicide so it's nothing to be taken lightly.


Was that aimed at me?.....im not even cirtain that i have bipolar yet..you might be but im not ready to accept it.yes im in denial and am perfectly honest about that..,its my problem i suppose.

Anyway are you alright CN?..you sound pissed off hun.

Mark i refused meds for dpd and did recover...it doesnt ALLWAYS require meds.....sometimes psychotherapy etc is enough.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Who isn't pissed off with this DPD shit.
If you don't need med's good. I did not need them until later.

Stories about drugs please.

PM me if you want.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Mark Im sorry...i hope you find some stuff out,really I do,that would be great.I wasnt meaning to offend ,i was just interested in the specifics of how this would work ..maybe im to particular.. i was showing an interest...then people somehow presume im saying that im anti meds when i never said that..ill keep it shut probably best at the moment,you get on.....goodluck.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Mark Im sorry...i hope you find some stuff out,really I do,that would be great.I wasnt meaning to offend ,i was just interested in the specifics of how this would work ..maybe im to particular.. i was showing an interest...then people somehow presume im saying that im anti meds when i never said that..ill keep it shut probably best at the moment,you get on.....goodluck.


Now you actualy have pissed me off :!: :!: :!: 
You can't be like that. It's no fun.

This guy  just looked at Spirit :shock: he looks like that because she looks like this :evil: this guy is me :lol: because if you do a cross section of my head it looks like thei :?: and this :!: or this :arrow: but never this :idea:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Was that aimed at me?.....im not even cirtain that i have bipolar yet..you might be but im not ready to accept it.yes im in denial and am perfectly honest about that..,its my problem i suppose.
> 
> Anyway are you alright CN?..you sound pissed off hun.


Naw that wasent aimed at you sorry if it sounded like it did. But i know more then a few people with major depression, severe anxiety and bipolar disorder who basically refuse to take meds. One person i know has a friend who has severe bipolar and does not take any meds for it unless you call alcohol a medication :roll: . This person gets so violent that my friend is afraid to be in the same room with them most of the time so they hardly ever see each other. So this person clearly needs meds but does not like to take them.



> Let?s say it turns out that Mushrooms has some sort of effect - good or bad - on everyone who takes it, then we need to know why.


 The answer is simple everyone reacts different to every drug legal or illegal it does not matter. We already know how they work or atleast we have as good idea about them as any other drug because they have been studied longer then 99% of medications on the market. But as with all psychedelics it depends on the persons mindset.

They helped me so yes they had a positive effect on my dp/dr and brain fog but i also had good reactions to them most of the time. In fact they and probably still are the most interesting and overall beneficial drug ive taken.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> lsd has helped people with dp


Ya I know!! But no one will tell their story so far. Too bad.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

thats it! i'm creeping out into a farm tonight and i'm digging through some cow doo doo and taking some f-ing shrooms! i've done them before, when i wasn't dp'd and loved it. i just haven't had the opportunity to since. but... i'm definitely sneaking into billy bob's farm!
i want to do LSD soooo bad! but i'm kinda scared cuz i've heard all the horror stories, but if i ever feel comfy enough i'll do it and write about it. hopfully soon. 
yeah, so i'll do some drugs and write back... guess this isn't much help for your study yet, but i will get on that! i am a guinee pig! 

hey, ever read the electric cool-aid acid test? hehe the dp electric cool-aid acid test.

to the anti-illegal drug (as a cure) people, you have to remember that drugs are drugs. all drugs effect people diffrent, even xanax(sp?), but you still perscribe it for anxiety. i think the correlation could prove useful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

So are you saying that if shrooms help your dp youre going to take it everyday as a treatment.This is ridiculous..you all want an easy way out...i can understand that but come on...



Clarity said:


> ,
> to the anti-illegal drug (as a cure) people, you have to remember that drugs are drugs. all drugs effect people diffrent, even xanax(sp?), but you still perscribe it for anxiety. i think the correlation could prove useful.


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

i guess it depends on wether or not the pros outway the cons or vise versa. and, yes usually drugs have side-effects more harmful than dp, but in morderation, and extreme care i think a little relief from dp can be found in some illegal drugs, just like legal drugs, at least momentarily. i'm not going to do any drugs for the rest of my life. i'm just trying to cope with this and hope i eventually come out of it. i must tell you that there is no way i would live the rest of my life like this. if it persists forever.... i will drastically change my life in a way that the side-effects wouldn't matter anyways. maybe i'll go veg out on a beach the rest of my life. pick up heroine. j/k. it's frustrating, but i intend on recovering once i gain my confidence back. so, no i wouldn't do shrooms forever... i know adult's who have done drugs all their lives and they are sad...stupid... yeah, but heroine on the beach sounds good.j/k.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well you can't take shrooms everyday for starters even if you wanted to because they stop working after a few days. Or atleast you hardly get any effects from them. The same goes with LSD and most other tryptamines.

I found that taking them more then once a week was a waste because you won't trip as strong if you take them too often. Actually even once a week is really too often a few times a month is enough but i didnt always follow this advice :roll: . Thankfully shrooms are one of the most forgiving and benign drugs out there so i didnt get my ass kicked for taking shitloads of them. And no in case anyone is wondering my dp/dr was not drug induced i had it since i was a child.

The lying on a beach high on heroin all day idea sounds pretty good to me now. Taking pharmaceutical heroin while lying on a nice warm beach soaking up the sun while sipping margaritas and watching women walk around half naked would be paradise for me  . Of course im only joking about this.

Disclaimer: I do not endorse or encourage the use of any drug in any way. Drugs are very bad and evil. If you take drugs there is a 100% chance that you will die :shock: . Of course if you never take a drug in your life there is also a 100% chance you will die :mrgreen: .


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> The lying on a beach high on heroin all day idea sounds pretty good to me now. Taking pharmaceutical heroin while lying on a nice warm beach soaking up the sun while sipping margaritas and watching women walk around half naked would be paradise for me  . Of course im only joking about this.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not endorse or encourage the use of any drug in any way. Drugs are very bad and evil. If you take drugs there is a 100% chance that you will die :shock: . Of course if you never take a drug in your life there is also a 100% chance you will die :mrgreen: .


I read that if the amount that you got was controlled, and you could pay for it, you could be high on heroin all of your life and be just fine.
Its crappy smack, taking too much and having to steal to pay for it was the problems.
:shock: This guy took bad h
:shock: this guy took too much
:shock: This guy just happened to get dpd while walking down the street
:shock: This guy just inherited enough money to do h all of his life and turned into this guy  
:shock: This guy is best friends with :shock: this guy. Just because


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

i just ordered shrooms from my man! aka a dishwasher where i work. so, i'm gonna get them tomorrow and do them at night. i will write something ON them!!! so, talk to you tomorrow! i'm oh so excited.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Im actually very curious and excited to hear what you write of your experience...Good ,i was gonna ask if you could write something whilst on them before i read that you said you would in your post...lol..i cant wait to talk to you tommorow night  would you like me to remove the pixys first from my signature lol... :shock:  
I have thought about trying shrooms alot but i would never have done it whilst dp,ed. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Clarity said:


> i want to do LSD soooo bad! but i'm kinda scared cuz i've heard all the horror stories, .


See i can post without moaning ....lol..

Theres one story that sticks in my mind regarding acid use and my ex partner when him and mates were doing lsd one night..
His mates all told him that he had a massive nose bleed[he didnt] and he beleived them because he was trippin..they then told my ex that if they didnt get him to the hospital he would die at any moment[he beleived them]...he totally lost it....His mates then refused to drive him to the hospital so he freaked out even more.......Eventually they drove him to the hospital to calm him down and stop him from totally losing it......but then they decided to tell him the truth that they had been winding him up...only this time he didnt beleive them.....so all his mates had to try and stop him going into the hospital and saying that he was dieing of a nose bleed when he wasnt... :roll:


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

lol! yeah, the pixies might be alot!lol i'm so excited tehehe. but i haven't done them dpd either so it will be interesting. but, this isn't gonna happen alot, i don't have time to be tripping all over the floor, looking at tile all day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

If they give you any trouble[the pixies] just tell me....people think im joking...i actually am having trouble with a naughty spirit,and i dreamt about pixies misbehaving and causeing trouble for me...so i ghessed it was a pixie......im not trippin and i thourougly beleive this.that pixies cause trouble for people,they are just naughty energies called "pixies" thats all..if im not being serious then strike me down wih lightening.....i am not psychotic either.Do I need hallucinagens?......


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

that story about your ex is horrifying! i wanna do lsd, but i'm hesitant because of stories like that. plus, i'll be pre-worried so i'll prob. have a bad trip. i will do it one day, but only in the best sinarioes. wow, can't spell right now. yeah, i'll be (as sad as it sounds) alone. my best trip on shrooms, without dp, was with one person. i've done shrooms with lots of people before and it's kinda too much, like i dont focus enough on how awesome it is... just not as good, so i know even though i'll be alone it'll be cool. i'll stare at patterns or what-ev. tehehe, so excited


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya make sure you record it and are in a good frame of mind.

If you can video tape it and monitor yourself on the TV, you will not be alone.

Start with a small amount.

I am actually nervous.

I am living vicariously through you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I am waiting with great anticipation.If you get weird just talk to me that will straighten you up..... :?

I sold tickets to these guys...
    :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :| :mrgreen:

I still dunno if i need to remove the pixys ,they should behave  ,or these smileys in fact.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> The lying on a beach high on heroin all day idea sounds pretty good to me now. Taking pharmaceutical heroin while lying on a nice warm beach soaking up the sun while sipping margaritas and watching women walk around half naked would be paradise for me  . Of course im only joking about this.


No youre not! lol...........sounds good to me to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Where did clarity get to ?,I gotta go home soon...are you stareing at the pixys? lol


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

hey! lastnight i couldn't do them cuz i got home from work too late.... but i just did them!!! lol. havn't hit in yet. tehehe. although my face feels kinda funny


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

and so..................?
are you still alive?
did it help?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh crap...I musta missed your post Clarity [coz i went home she just remembers lol]....How,d it go hun?...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

--------


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenny that just sounds like a world of shit.
The fact hat you got temp. relief of dpd itelf was what I was after.
What drugs make it go away for a wile and why.

I talked to Erin about this post becaue I was worried it might be promoting drug use one way or the other.
She said that could be a problem, but this topic usualy ends with "don't do it".
Look at that. She is right.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-------


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Still up? 
I am about to make the kids lunches for school.

They used other benzos to get me off the ones I was hooked on. Lots of them.

Every 2 hours. It was wacky. Vitamin shots in my ass.

There was a scare because of a blood test and they thought I had auto immune hepatitis. 
Suddenly there are 10 people I had never seen before all rushing all around me not talking to me just each other.
I started to freak.
They put me on a gurney and rushed me down for ultrasound and from what they were saying I gleaned that my body was eating my own organs. I kept saying that I can walk and they give me the pity smile. ?Oh isn?t that cute, the dieing guy wants to walk?.

I was like "so his is what its like to die. Not so bad really". 
I became quite calm. Nothing to worry about anymore. It was all over.

It was a false alarm.
In the end it was interesting to be put in that situation to see what I would do.

I think I just went off on a tangent.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yup it's 6 am and i haven't slept. i am afraid of going to sleep.  so i just stay up  but now im getting tired  but that is good  cool 8)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> yup it's 6 am and i haven't slept. i am afraid of going to sleep.  so i just stay up  but now im getting tired  but that is good  cool 8)


I was afrade to go to sleep for 20 years because of a panic attick in the middle of the night about dpd.
One panic attack. Thats how bad they are.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

damn i've never had one. and i want to keep it that way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Mark said:


> Still up?
> I am about to make the kids lunches for school.
> 
> They used other benzos to get me off the ones I was hooked on. Lots of them.
> ...


Mark were you addicted to alcohol and benzos?..i think you said that somewhere, maybe it was you or someone else....its just the way you describe it reminds me of some friends I have/had in the psych ward[it became like a second home at one point]..the usual crowd is allways in and out of there...
My friend craig was in there for alcohol and benzo detox..he went through absolute hell[i would imagine that that type of withdrawl is far worse than mild opiate withdrawl because theyve been useing alot longer though i couldnt be cirtain]...I watched him shake,throw up ......and then one day he fell to the floor in the smoking room from a seizure, that was pretty scary..They wouldnt let him shower or bath alone incase he had a seizure and drowned or choked or anything like that either...And I remember they gave him vitimin shots in his arse to,but I cant remember why they do that now,can you? maybe conmfortably numb knows?.He said the drug that they were giving him to help him withdrawl was hell to ,though i cant remember what it was called.

I have had [probably moderate not severe]tamazapam addiction amd withdrawl twice in the past..that was bad enough it doesnt take long to form an addiction to benzos as least not that one in my experience[it allways takes me far longer to build an addiction to valium than it does to tamazapam].The first time i came off it I got severe tremors,servere derealization.....ended up down the hospital in accident and emergency room...i was shaking so much i looked like I was having seizure.The second time I ended up the psych ward,that was in 2005...that time was worse because I had been taking it for longer.I would take the tamazapam at say midnight to get to sleep,then i would wake up about 5 am having to take more to get back to sleep,i could not sleep at all without it.I would get up every day shaking....
I also had a bad valium habit at one time.....because they put me on that in the psych ward.....when they discharged me I had to see the doctor to get some more,it was a useless fill doctor,she told me to just "come off it" cold.I told her that would be dangerous and showed her my discharge letter,it said medications;valium-to reduce gradually...still she wouldnt listen-she was very anti benzos.In the end i had to see a differant doctor who prescribed it for me but helped me to taper off it.Though i still use valium now but not in a habit forming way because I know the risks and dont wanna put myself through that shit again.

Ive also had an alcohol prob[no shit lol.. :? ....] though not an addiction,well possibly a psychological addiction but not physical,though i feel like shit today because i havnt had a drink...aggitated,shaky a bit,anxious.and trouble sleeping,restless REM sleep....Im very careful now with all of the these things ,I know ive been drinking alot this week all week. but before that for the past year i hadnt really touched it....i just have phases now and again where i like to drink..i have a big binge then take a vbreak from it.

I know my own mind/body quite well by now i know when im at risk,i know i have a liable personality for addictions so im very careful.I think you learn to respect these things after being addicted.
Its not that the drugs or drink are bad in themselves...they have their uses...its us who screw it up by abuseing the drugs.

Lynsey x


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Snorted some Ritalin yesterday, it was pretty nice. Got really excited and in a good mood. The DP didn't really bother me that much. Maybe me stilmulants is the key...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

lol... what's the deal with all this snortin stuff? If you want to go "hard core" mix it down into a paste then into liquid, then pure it into your eye socket... *thumbs up*... tis da ticket (so they say, although I don't know who "they" are... lol).


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

glosoli said:


> Snorted some Ritalin yesterday, it was pretty nice. Got really excited and in a good mood. The DP didn't really bother me that much. Maybe me stilmulants is the key...


I agree. That is what I think.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

---------


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

---- <3


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

----------


----------



## Lizardd (Aug 10, 2007)

Years ago. Pot was my drug of choice. I was dp'ed for about 7 months with no relief. I went a year without smoking pot untill a few weeks ago and found it too be scarey at first but healing in a way after riding it out and actully eventually having fun. I have done:

Shrooms: Amazing! Helped my obsessing over my dp 100000000000 times better. I had some epiphany that really made me relax. Of course it was only temporary but I love them.

Salvia: Fucked but not nearly as much as weed fucks me up.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Lizardd said:


> Years ago. Pot was my drug of choice. I was dp'ed for about 7 months with no relief. I went a year without smoking pot untill a few weeks ago and found it too be scarey at first but healing in a way after riding it out and actully eventually having fun. I have done:
> 
> Shrooms: Amazing! Helped my obsessing over my dp 100000000000 times better. I had some epiphany that really made me relax. Of course it was only temporary but I love them.
> 
> Salvia: flower* but not nearly as much as weed flower* me up.


I wonder if shrooms are a stimulant of some kind.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark said:


> Lizardd said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago. Pot was my drug of choice. I was dp'ed for about 7 months with no relief. I went a year without smoking pot untill a few weeks ago and found it too be scarey at first but healing in a way after riding it out and actully eventually having fun. I have done:
> ...


Shrooms are not stimulants they are halucinogetic.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Shrooms are not a stimulant of any kind they don't act the way stimulants do at all. Shrooms are a 5ht2a partial agonist. Stimulants the classic ones anyway such as various amphetamines, cocaine and methylphenidate (ritalin, concerta) there primary actions are on dopamine and norepinephrine.

So no shrooms and stimulants like amphetamines and this includes methamphetamine are nothing alike. Shrooms can feel stimulating though sometimes but they are not a stimulant at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> Stimulants the classic ones anyway such as various amphetamines, cocaine and methylphenidate (ritalin, concerta) there primary actions are on dopamine and norepinephrine.


Just noting this down for Marks research.

I find it interesting that im not the only one whos noticed that stimulants help "people like us".....I clicked on that I probably had/have a dopomine problem several years ago.....not a serotonin problem...ssris make me litterally nuts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I had soom flatcake with weed in it the other night, taste nice although my clonazepam makes me feel more stoned any how.. lol.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> everybody with dp mightest well just become drug addicts apparantly :roll:


Yup.
That is the theory this is the proof.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Smoked a lot of weed last week and it was a really pleasent experience. Too bad only a few with DP can smoke though


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Well done =P


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------

